# here we go again



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

ok, carb issues are resolved. Bike runs great finally. I changed from red primary and red secondary , to red primary and yellow secondary. It pretty much sucks. If im in low range i couldnt ask for more of a torque monster. It will stand straight up , dead stop at idle and about half throttle. Heres the problem, in high range, it feels as if the belt is slipping untill i really nail it. It does pull and engage smoother than with red and red. But as far as bottom end torque , or a hole shot it really sux. What should be the next step? gold primary?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

a Gold Primary has a little less stall....but it pulls very good throughout. I run a Gold for racing swamp cross pits and a Red for the straight pits. DrillersGoDeeper ran a Gold too and he loved his.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah I think you have way too much primary for normal mud riding. Probably gonna want to drop a few down. Gold max, maybe even down another.


----------



## superbogger750 (Jan 8, 2009)

Weights are to light.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

yeah , weights is what EPI is saying as well.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

anybody have any they would like to sell? 54 and 56 grams?


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i agree, alot of people look past weights, when they really play a big role


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i think wood butcher is selling a kit maybe you can just get he weights


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

yeah I replied to his posting. It looked like it was from july , I hope he still has it.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

i replied to ur pm , we can work some thing out


----------



## superbogger750 (Jan 8, 2009)

Yesterday said:


> i agree, alot of people look past weights, when they really play a big role


 
Yes they do everybody just installing springs are loosing lots of potential not playing with there weight's.You can also add bolts and nuts to your stock weights.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

how? where?


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

So what will weights that are to heavy do .


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

crap, im mscrewed again, already have the 54 gram weights in here.


----------

